# how to make my caribes frenzy



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

I feed em shrimp, smelt and nightcrawlers... but they eat it slowly and they each take turns taking a bite then swim away and come back for another bite..... any way to make em frenzy more??


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Don't feed them so much, and don't feed them so often. Unfortunately, since your fish are growing you want them to be as full as possible all the time so you should wait until they're done their major growing before you start cutting back on feedings to get more aggressive feedings from them.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

yea... i kinda assumed that but i thought maybe there was some trick or something









thanks

but its still awesome to watch em eat


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Try not feeding em for a day once in a while if you really want, just don't make a habit of it. I've had a couple times were I've fed the fish saturday morning as I'm leaving from the cottage and not fed them again until Sunday night and they go nuts


----------



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

add more fish to create more competition for food.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> yea... i kinda assumed that but i thought maybe there was some trick or something :laugh:
> 
> thanks
> 
> but its still awesome to watch em eat


 yeah, you could add like 2 or 3 more similar sized caribes. they'll compete for food if you only feed them little bits per feeding. my 3 caribes wouldn't frenzy. but after i added a larger tern and 2 reds, they all started fighting for food since i only fed them once every other day [sometimes every 2 days].


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

awesome, i'm going to try that


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

That is the first, i will be sure to do it


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

hyphen said:


> shutter13 said:
> 
> 
> > yea... i kinda assumed that but i thought maybe there was some trick or something :laugh:
> ...


 yea but then i dont wanna have the hassel of selling em and what not...


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Good question.

I had the same question a while back and found my answer when I bought 50 smaller caribes. Unfortunately when you have smaller numbers the fenzy isnt as intense and will only get darting action. When theres several caribes they are more or less competing for food (as someone earlier stated) so starts the fenzied reaction amongst the group.

You can achieve the same frenzy reaction by feeding smaller portions every day and slowly transitioning to every other day feeding to every third day feeding. My 4" caribes were slowly weened to everyother day and would frenzy over catfish fillets. I now have 20 and feedingis done every third day. I toss small chunks one at a time. When one is consummed I toss the next piece. This really stirs them up.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Well depending on how hungry they are will start a frenzy and how comfortable and acclimated to the tank will also be a factor.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

nature


----------

